

Ask YC: Can you help me pick a good domain name? - robmnl

I'm just posting this here in case anyone comes up with a brilliant domain name :)<p>I am launching a small startup this month, called
ONE application platform<p>Essentially it is an application platform like facebook, but for productivity apps like task lists, bug trackers, contact managers, calendar, etc.<p>My current domain name is: <a href="http://unobeta.com" rel="nofollow">http://unobeta.com</a> - not very exciting
======
ivrokv
Most companies which are household brands now ( Google, Facebook, Microsoft)
etc. were unknown and did not sound sexy at first. The name becomes glamorous
when the company actually has cool products, not the other way around.

So don't sweat, pick something pronounceable and easy to spell.

~~~
robmnl
Makes sense, thanks.

------
zach
It's called ONE, it's an application platform. Okay then, so I suggest
runonone.com (and don't forget runon1.com).

By the way, I enjoy coming up with domain names, so if any other News.YCer
wants help with a name, just email me.

~~~
robmnl
that's a nice one, I'll consider that, thanks. :)

------
tocomment
Perhaps this Random Phonetic Name Generator would help?
[http://utilitymill.com/utility/Random_Phonetic_Name_Generato...](http://utilitymill.com/utility/Random_Phonetic_Name_Generator/)

------
ivankirigin
You might have to change the platform name to match the url. Note that .ne is
Niger. Is o.ne available? I can't read the registration site:
<http://www.intnet.ne/>

~~~
jgrahamc
According to the web site if you want to do this you need to call Mr Salaou
(72 29 98) or email him: salaou@intnet.ne. From the other information on the
site I get the feeling that the answer is going to be 'no'.

------
ALee
Go here: <http://www.thenameinspector.com/10-name-types/>

Choose one of the name types and figure out what you want. Remember, if you're
making a calendar product, DO NOT call is icalendar or something like that,
choose a name that you can build because your product(s) will change. Believe
me, we've made that mistake.

------
jhrobert
Onelyp

<http://onelyp.com> \-- The one and only plaform

Available. 6 letters.

<http://virteal.com/CreativeDomainNames>

------
kyro
Unity, oneness, singular, and harmony in Swahili is 'umoja.' I looked to see
if it was available, and it was taken, no surprise. However, youmoja.com is
not taken.

~~~
robmnl
That's kind of nice, just not to crazy about the word umoja. But nice
technique to find a good name.

------
kmt
I would choose something like 1appp.com (as in "1 APPlication Platform") if I
were you. It's sexier. And it's available.

~~~
robmnl
nice to type, not sure I'd like to use it everyday.

hard to come up with a name for this.

------
tocomment
How about the Oneders? Like wonders but spelled with a One.

(Sorry that's from some movie, couldn't resist.)

------
mrtron
Try a clever play on misspelled words.

wonapp wonapt

tough name to find a domain for

~~~
robmnl
yep, kinda hard

------
kirubakaran
pr0dpr0n.com (available)

<http://wiki.43folders.com/index.php/Productivity_pr0n>

------
robmnl
Thanks everyone for your help, keep it coming.

------
bmaier
platformuno.com unoplatform.com theoneplatform.com

all seem to be available

~~~
robmnl
yeah I thought about using uno since more is available - though I prefer 'one'
a bit more.

------
rsa
oneappy.com

------
downer
Why not switch languages --

unplatform.com

(Seems to be expired)

unap.com also might be available.

Or KeanuAP.com, because Neo is The One.

